# Weird blue dots on betta?



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

So recently I posted about my betta, and he started to get blue dots on his fins, at first I thought they would go away and didn't worry about it but it looks like he developed more on the top of his dorsal fin in the left, it's like it's going to go over all his fins!

Anyways, I cannot get a picture of it because it's hard too, but I edited a photo to show you what I mean.









Like there is the fins lines, then in the middle section of them there are dots, now he has more then the one I showed why is this?

He recently had fin rot, and I was treating him to 5 days with Aquarium salt, I believe he is starting to have a lot of growth all over his fins because he now has a filter, many plants, 3 gallon tank when he used to live in a 1/2 divided aquarium. Now why is he getting weird blue little dots on the top fins?

I am not quite sure if they are actually blue, but because my aquarium light is on, they are blue? Unless they are actually blue dots.


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Kaze, my turquoise betta (very similar to the one in the photograph but he has white banding and red patches) has blue dots in the same place you mentioned. I think it's part of their patterning. I've seen many bettas with these dots (not always blue, depends on the colour of the betta) and have not seen anyone have any issues because of it.

Now, I could be mistaken and misinterpreting what you are saying but I'm not sure so if you could please fill in the following so we can rule anything else out:



> Housing
> What size is your tank?
> What temperature is your tank?
> Does your tank have a filter?
> ...


Someone may come along in the meantime with an actual photo of what I'm referring to, hopefully this'll happen and put your mind at ease


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Housing: Water Wonders Aquarium. 
What size is your tank?: 3 Gallon
What temperature is your tank?: Not sure, I ordered a thermonter and heater yesterday, still waiting for it to come in. I believe his fins are growing back.
Does your tank have a filter?: Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?: No just a filter.
Is your tank heated?: No, not at the moment still waiting for the heater I ordered to come in.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?: None, he lives by himself.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?: "Nutrafin Betta Food" sometimes Tetra mini flakes but they are tiny, "Hartz Tropical flakes" I rarely feed flakes though.
How often do you feed your betta fish?: I feed 3 "Nutrafin betta food" 3 of them per day http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=nutra...w=133&start=0&ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:70 Since they are long and big.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?: 100% water change a week, and 10% every 3 days. I take out the right amount and then replace it with clean 24 hour water.
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? Above ^
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Nutrafin Aqua plus, also has a stress coat formula in it. I also have "Nutrafin Cycle" and "Nutrafin Waste control" but I don't use those.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?: No I haven't, I do not have a testing kid, I will be ordering one as soon as I can when I get enough and find one. Our local pet store doesn't test water ether, same with Pet Habitat since they know nothing about aquarium fish.

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?: Blue dots in the dorsal fin, had fin rot but treated with Aquarium salt, he is much happier, having a lot of fin growth when he was put in his new tank.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?: None, still silly, act normal, sometimes he goes to the bottom of the tank and swims back and forth for a LONG time?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?: 3 days ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?: No, not sure what it is so I haven't used anything yet until I get an answer.
Does your fish have any history of being ill?: Once, with fin rot treated him for 5 days with aquarium salt.
How old is your fish (approximately)?: I do not know, bought him at a LPS.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Just their pattern.  There aren't any diseases with blue dots, either.


----------



## cjz96 (Jun 10, 2012)

Some of my bettas also have dark spots on their fins. It's probably just natural. Like freckles. I wouldn't worry about if he's still acting normal.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

ya i agree with lebron, its just there color  no worries.. most of my cool colored bettas have these dots and they are healthy as ever


----------



## Jully (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh okay, thank goodness.


----------

